# Side Effects of L-Glutamine



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey fellas .... just wondering are there any known side effects of L-Glutamine?


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 15, 2004)

muscle recovery


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> Hey fellas .... just wondering are there any known side effects of L-Glutamine?


Stomach upset may be the only one I could think of.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 15, 2004)

Lighter wallet is a common complaint.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

I stopped using it.  But TP....my pocketbook is still light!


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 15, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I stopped using it. But TP....my pocketbook is still light!


any particular reasons for not using it JLB001?


----------



## LAM (Jun 15, 2004)

IMO...the only time it's really worth using is on a severe calorie restrictive diet (cutting)...


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 15, 2004)

I didn't see any benefit in using it.  It really didn't help me any in keeping the muscle I gained, so I dropped it.  I did several weeks on it, then several weeks off it and everything remained the same during the cut.  Just kept my protein intake higher and it worked well on keeping my gains.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 15, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> IMO...the only time it's really worth using is on a severe calorie restrictive diet (cutting)...


Or if you are a burn victim.


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Lighter wallet is a common complaint.


Only amongst the ignorant.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 15, 2004)

I agreee with LAM, a buddy of mine right now is about 5 weeks out and his entire time cutting he's been using pretty high doses of glutamine daily, says it helps alot with his light diet.


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Lighter wallet is a common complaint.


 
I almost posted this and attributed it to you TP.......I knew what you were going to say here!


----------



## Vise (Jun 15, 2004)

alas, another heated debate over the loved/loathed glutamine.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Only amongst the ignorant.


Its i'gnant, and its only the lawyers. LMAO 

Just because someone _knows_ it doesnt work, doesnt mean they're ignorant. Well, unless those that _think_ it works are "dumb asses"


----------



## rule62 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been off Glutamine for about six weeks and notice a difference. Recovery is not as fast. I never had any negative side effects. I will be going back on later this summer.


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its i'gnant, and its only the lawyers. LMAO
> 
> Just because someone _knows_ it doesnt work, doesnt mean they're ignorant. Well, unless those that _think_ it works are "dumb asses"


Well, we know most lawyers ARE dumb asses, and those that "know" it doesn't work are too ignorant, or i'gnant to the illiterate, to have any concept of what makes a truly good supplement anyway.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 15, 2004)

[img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1026/metallicblue.gif[/img2]

Funny how my words get swashbuckled around.. I think protein and creatine are a good supplement, but IMO glutamine is a waste of money.  So like it has been said before, we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## gopro (Jun 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> [img2]http://www.xtrememass.com/forum//images/smilies/1026/metallicblue.gif[/img2]
> 
> Funny how my words get swashbuckled around.. I think protein and creatine are a good supplement, but IMO glutamine is a waste of money.  So like it has been said before, we will have to agree to disagree.


Its fun swashbuckling your words.

But as to the efficacy to glutamine, I will no longer argue with lawyers, plumbers, chefs, construction workers, accountants, cab drivers, office clerks, etc, etc. I will only consider the points of those that have spent 15-20 years studying, experiencing, and living the industry that I lived in. I know alot about the heart, but I would never bother telling a heart surgeon how to perform heart surgery. 

Now, I repeat. The only side effect I have known people to experience from glutamine is stomach upset.


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Its fun swashbuckling your words.
> 
> But as to the efficacy to glutamine, I will no longer argue with lawyers, plumbers, chefs, construction workers, accountants, cab drivers, office clerks, etc, etc. I will only consider the points of those that have spent 15-20 years studying, experiencing, and living the industry that I lived in. I know alot about the heart, but I would never bother telling a heart surgeon how to perform heart surgery.
> 
> Now, I repeat. The only side effect I have known people to experience from glutamine is stomach upset.


So from your experience you would say that glutamine really produces the results it's intended for?


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> So from your experience you would say that glutamine really produces the results it's intended for?


Absolutely, yes.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 16, 2004)

hey Gopro...I'm curious....do you personally think that some people can be "non glutamine responders"?  It seems that some people are certain their recovery is better with it and others have tried using it/not using it repeatedly and don't see any difference.  (i'm in the camp that doesn't notice anything different whether i'm using it or not - even if i'm dieting)


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 16, 2004)

You know I used to take it but when I stopped I didn???t see any difference in my strength. What I did notice is that now when everyone around the house gets a cold I do too, something that did not used to happen when I was on it. It works but for me its way too much money for a bit of an increase in recovery time, which had no effect on my overall strength if that???s what you???re looking for.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Only amongst the ignorant.



And the well-informed.


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> And the well-informed.


I'll just leave that alone...


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> What I did notice is that now when everyone around the house gets a cold I do too, something that did not used to happen when I was on it.


that alone would make it a worthy supplement.


----------



## Var (Jun 16, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> You know I used to take it but when I stopped I didn???t see any difference in my strength. What I did notice is that now when everyone around the house gets a cold I do too, something that did not used to happen when I was on it. It works but for me its way too much money for a bit of an increase in recovery time, which had no effect on my overall strength if that???s what you???re looking for.


This is one thing I did notice when using Glutamine (Sports One Peptides).  The winter/spring I used it I didnt get sick at all.  The following year I had two colds.  Not sure this is evidence of anything since other factors could have been involved, but I'm considering trying it again.  I did NOT notice any benefit in muscle recovery.


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 16, 2004)

so gopro .. you have been a trainer for a while now ... have your clients used it and given a positive feedback about glutamine i.e in the field of quick muscle recovery and increase in strength?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

I am one of Gp's clients and I feel YES Glutamine does help in muscle recovery.  I also feel it helps protect my immune system, ie. my bf who I live with, does NOT take glutamine and is sick often (colds), I have yet to catch anything from him!


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 16, 2004)

so does faster muscle recovery result in some increase in strength?


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I think it does... the faster your muscles recover... the sooner you can beat them down again.  


 BUT GP should really answer that question....


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> so does faster muscle recovery result in some increase in strength?


Glutamine DOES help increase cell volume which can increase strength, and of course a faster recovering muscle will eventually become a stronger muscle in the long run. I would not look for strength increases to the same degree as you would with say creatine, which has a more "direct" effect. Glutamine is more of a delayed gratification supplement...its a thinking man's product, used as part of a long term strategy.


----------



## Lord Denning (Jun 16, 2004)

I ve been using glutamine for nearly a year now. What i have definitly noticed is that my immune system has been strenghened and I get ill less frequently then without. Before using glutamine, i got colds quite a lot, which prevented me from training as much as I would have liked to. So inderictly glutamine has definitly improved my strengh training.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 16, 2004)

Lord Denning said:
			
		

> I ve been using glutamine for nearly a year now. What i have definitly noticed is that my immune system has been strenghened and I get ill less frequently then without. Before using glutamine, i got colds quite a lot, which prevented me from training as much as I would have liked to. So inderictly glutamine has definitly improved my strengh training.


   agree completely!


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jun 28, 2004)

Just wondering...wats the proper cycling for taking L-Glutamine .. Should i be taking it on non workout days too or just days on which I workout?


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> Just wondering...wats the proper cycling for taking L-Glutamine .. Should i be taking it on non workout days too or just days on which I workout?


that depends on how much you can afford to use.  On training days I would take 10 grams before and after lifting, and if you can use more than another 10 grams upon waking and before sleep is another time to use it.  

on non-training days I would take 10 grams upon waking and another 10 grams before sleep...


----------

